# Homeopathy for head tremor/twitch?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm basically out of medications to try. Is there a good remedy for this symptom? I can't find anything for this specific condition on google.


----------



## SnarlPatrick (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, despite being rigorously tested, homeopathy has never been shown to provide any advantage over placebos in any rigorous study. It claimed method of action lacks basic scientific plausibility. Randi will explain why if you are interested.


The gist of it is that homeopathic remedies are just water. Its a particularly frustrating scam because most people assume that homeopathic just means "herbal".

Sorry about the tremors. I occasionally get persistent muscle twitches in my arms and its very annoying, but always goes away on its own after a few hours.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

SnarlPatrick said:


> Unfortunately, despite being rigorously tested, homeopathy has never been shown to provide any advantage over placebos in any rigorous study. It claimed method of action lacks basic scientific plausibility. Randi will explain why if you are interested.
> 
> 
> The gist of it is that homeopathic remedies are just water. Its a particularly frustrating scam because most people assume that homeopathic just means "herbal".
> ...


Wow, i use homeopathic medicine myself. I cant believe theres barley anything in the medicine except for water. No wonder all the homeopathic granules look the same and taste the same. Good video, i think i'm gonna stop buying them.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you have any herbal medicine/substance to recommend then?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've read that Hawthorn Berry is good for restless leg syndrome and similar things. :stu

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/nov/05/hawthorn-berries-helped-relieve-rls/



> DEAR DR. GOTT: Your recent article on hawthorn berries and restless legs syndrome has changed my life. I use only alternative remedies and vitamin supplements, but I was so tortured that I was about to give in to a conventional option. The hawthorn berries worked immediately and have continued to be successful for more than two weeks now. I have suffered since my 30s and am now in my late 50s. I can sit and read, sit around a table and converse and sleep soundly. I am ever so grateful for your suggestion.
> DEAR READER: As I have indicated in the past, restless legs syndrome is an extremely agitating, tormenting, sleep-depriving disorder in which a person has an uncontrollable compulsion to move his or her legs. This commonly occurs when in bed attempting to sleep and results in night-walking until the wee hours of the morning.
> The hawthorn berry is considered to be a tonic for the heart and is known to contain antioxidant properties. Today, its use has expanded to assist with high blood pressure and high cholesterol levels.
> Some people have written to me indicating this antioxidant has helped them with the *muscle twitches and tremors associated with restless legs syndrome, Parkinson's and other disorders.* I am pleased you have been able to keep your RLS under control with its use; however, the bottom line is that anyone considering taking hawthorn berry or any other supplement should speak with his or her physician first. Be guided by the opinion received.


----------

